# West Beach Quality?



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

What is your experience with West Beach products? More specifically their pants. I don't know anything about the brand, but am interested in a pair of their pants. I just don't know their reputation.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Pretty good. I wish they had a distributor in the US.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Right on. I might have to give them a shot. I found their bc bib for $150. I've seen a handful of reviews on their jackets (Always positive) but never on the pants.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Tatanka Head said:


> Right on. I might have to give them a shot. I found their bc bib for $150. I've seen a handful of reviews on their jackets (Always positive) but never on the pants.


I've owned several Westbeach garments in the past (still have a few in my spare closet I think) and they're adequate quality. We're not talking Patagonia/Arctyrex/Burton AK quality, but pretty much good enough for any mortal person to go recreational snowboarding.

They are having a MASSIVE clearance on their website right now so it would be a great time to pick up a more expensive item you have your eye on - you just wont' have the full selection of sizes and/or colorway's because they generally don't put the most popular ones on sale.


----------



## Heidstirr (Feb 16, 2015)

I just picked up a pair of pants and jacket from them in the fall, and got to test them out finally a couple weeks ago. So far, I'm loving them. Im not a hardcore rider by anymeans, so I can't comment with that respect, but for the warmth and waterproof quality, they have been pretty good so far. I'd buy the brand again.


----------



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry to revive this dead thread, but i was wondering if anyone has the scoop on Westbeach these days? It seems their website is based out of the UK now, when it used to be a Canadian brand. Did they get bought out? Is their quality crap now? I'm looking at a pair of 14/15 pants that are a good deal right now. I have a pair of theirs from 2012 and it's held up really well, but not sure if they're like a bargain bin brand now or something


----------



## Chuck Norris (Feb 20, 2017)

Not sure what their quality is like nowadays. They used to have really great stuff. Unfortunately they never seemed to be able to make a go of it. They switched ownership like 5 times in the last 15 years, hadn't heard anything about them in years, then saw this season that they are based out of the UK, seems weird that they still use their Canadian Flag logo on things, doesn't fit with their new kinda hip logo they now have.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

First started in 1979, Westbeach has been largely neglected (aside from a short stint in the early 2000s) ever since founder Chip Wilson sold it off in 1997 to start a yoga brand called Lululemon.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

HurtonBair said:


> First started in 1979, Westbeach has been largely neglected (aside from a short stint in the early 2000s) ever since founder Chip Wilson sold it off in 1997 to start a yoga brand called Lululemon.


I did not know that. Grew up appreciating Westbeach's commitment to make quality goods for skaters, surfers and snowboarders and used to love going into the store when they had one on 8th Ave in Calgary when I was a little kid. 

Kind of torn here because on one hand they were a hardcore brand for years, on the other hand the guy made yoga pants super trendy.


----------

